# Straight Furries?



## Crossfire21 (Jan 12, 2009)

Since I found the Furry community I have herd that the stereotype is that most are gay/bi. I have no problem with people Are gay or bi and respect them. I am straight and was wondering how many Furies are straight to see if it true.
____________________________________________________________

My bad about that mistake. It is not a choice but I still respect them.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know what you've been hearing but you've probably been listening to anti-furs. I'm straight, to answer your question.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 12, 2009)

oh god not this thread again >.> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=34150


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2009)

this has been discussed a lot of times by now^^ *points at all those sexuality polls*
looks like bis, gays and straights are pretty much on par but most are male


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 12, 2009)

Large portion of furries are bi. Many are gay. 

As much as the link above me says otherwise, straight furries are not as common. There are many, at least on FAF, but in the community as a whole, you'll probably find more gay/bi furs.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks *PriestRevan* That kinda explains the sterotype post I ran into on Wikifur.com


----------



## net-cat (Jan 12, 2009)

I seem to remember that in most large-scale polls, like the one they do at AC, gay and straight are about even. But there are a significantly higher number of bisexuals than the population at large. Like, 40% or something.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 12, 2009)

I tried to be gay but I flunked the physical


----------



## Ratte (Jan 12, 2009)

net-cat said:


> I seem to remember that in most large-scale polls, like the one they do at AC, gay and straight are about even. But there are a significantly higher number of bisexuals than the population at large. Like, 40% or something.



Something like that.  It was about 20% gay, 40% bi and 40% straight.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jan 12, 2009)

Social Norms are sorta like Dominoes.  Once one gets knocked down, others tend to follow.  People who are openly Gay or Bi have no problems being openly Furry - they've come out of one closet already, why hide in another one?

And in the other direction, people who are sorta... in the closet who join the furry community tend to see that they're -really- not alone, and become more comfortable with being gay or bi, enough to be open about it.

At least, this is my interpretation.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

Gays and bi are common, just straights tend to question their sexuality after a while...god damn furries turning straights into bisexuals

Straight here


----------



## Kingman (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't worry dude I'm straight as well. Furry ladies are awesome.


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't worry, I have no problems with furries who choose to be straight.  I mean it's your life.


----------



## Beck (Jan 12, 2009)

I didn't choose to be gay FYI.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 12, 2009)

What's with all this "choosing to be [whatever] nonsense? Being hetero, homo or bi is not a choice.

I'm straight by the way.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

Blue Cup said:


> What's with all this "choosing to be [whatever] nonsense? Being hetero, homo or bi* is not a choice in most cases.*
> 
> I'm straight by the way.


...did you just contradict yourself right there?


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 12, 2009)

Like said before, bi and gay are common in the furry faction.  Though it takes alot to turn someone even bi...much more then the usual stuff ive seen.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 12, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...did you just contradict yourself right there?



Indeed I did. 

I am certainly no multi-tasker.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 12, 2009)

Crossfire21 said:


> Since I found the Furry community I have herd that the stereotype is that most are gay/bi. I have no problem with people that choose to be gay or bi and respect their decision. I am straight and was wondering how many Furies are straight to see if it true.
> ____________________________________________________________
> My main source would be second life's furry communities kinda have that theme but it doesnt bother me anyways...just wondering







Crossfire21 said:


> I have no problem with people that choose to be gay or bi and respect their decision.





Crossfire21 said:


> choose to be gay or bi.





Crossfire21 said:


> choose





Wat?


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm straight. Didn't choose to be. That's just the way I am.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 12, 2009)

Youre Right its not a choice my bad sorry about that.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess from the relationship I'm in now, you could say I'm straight, but I consider myself pansexual.

Don't even get me STARTED on sexuality, though. Especially in the fandom.


----------



## Loken (Jan 12, 2009)

When I first came here I thought the same thing, but there are actually quite a few straight people in the furry community.  I myself am straight.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 12, 2009)

good point, I am new to this site so was just wondering


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a straight male. While rare, we do exist.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm straight too. No worries man...


----------



## Lukar (Jan 12, 2009)

It's not my fault if I like men. x3


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 12, 2009)

There's a larger percentage of gays in the Furry Fandom due to the unusually high amount of neckbeards, bespectacled high-functioning autistics, socially retarded people who are in it.  This is more or less the only way that they are ever likely to find other people who tolerate them to begin with.  Couple that with the sexually open nature of Furs, and you have two neckbeards in diapers who meet at cons and proceed to push shit up each others asses so far they forget that they're straight.

tl:dr = SUDDENLY, JAILHOUSE GAYS!  THOUSANDS OF THEM!


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 12, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Wat?


 
I dont' know what you're talking about.

I chose to be bi.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I dont' know what you're talking about.
> 
> I chose to be bi.



E-argument starting in

*3
2
1*


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 12, 2009)

Straight, open minded.  Hetroflexible in the current vernacular.


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

Im straight.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 12, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I dont' know what you're talking about.
> 
> I chose to be bi.


you keep that opinion away from Nargle, She'll bite your head off..


----------



## Holsety (Jan 12, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I dont' know what you're talking about.
> 
> I chose to be bi.



That seems more like a realization than anything.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 12, 2009)

I chose to be gay because girls aren't sexually attractive to me.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 13, 2009)

Teracat said:


> I chose to be gay because girls aren't sexually attractive to me.





Holsety said:


> That seems more like a realization than anything.



cool story bro

Sexuality isn't so malleable that you change it over night, the only time it'll ever come close to that is if you're bisexual and decide "hey i think ill jack off to tits instead of dicks tonight," and even thats more a result of your mood than a conscious decision. Sexuality is the result of upbringing, life experiences, and personality traits along with your body's chemical reactions to such. Even that can be argued down to just personality traits and how your body (or subconscious) In the world its generally accepted that men should be the dominant one in a relationship with women and 'protect' them. However if you've been raised (or at least, turned out) into a somewhat feminine and weak (physically and/or mentally) person then theres a decent chance that idea isn't pleasing to you, so your body (and possibly subconscious, again) begins to lean towards another man, where none of that is expected of you.

that was just an example though (also I suck at writing out my thoughts)


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm straight too.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 13, 2009)

You arn't alone. I'm straight.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 13, 2009)

Holsety said:


> That seems more like a realization than anything.


 
No, I literally woke up one morning and decided to be bisexual.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 13, 2009)

Holsety said:


> cool story bro
> 
> Sexuality isn't so malleable that you change it over night, the only time it'll ever come close to that is if you're bisexual and decide "hey i think ill jack off to tits instead of dicks tonight," and even thats more a result of your mood than a conscious decision. Sexuality is the result of upbringing, life experiences, and personality traits along with your body's chemical reactions to such. Even that can be argued down to just personality traits and how your body (or subconscious) In the world its generally accepted that men should be the dominant one in a relationship with women and 'protect' them. However if you've been raised (or at least, turned out) into a somewhat feminine and weak (physically and/or mentally) person then theres a decent chance that idea isn't pleasing to you, so your body (and possibly subconscious, again) begins to lean towards another man, where none of that is expected of you.
> 
> that was just an example though (also I suck at writing out my thoughts)



QFT



PriestRevan said:


> No, I literally woke up one morning and decided to be bisexual.



Tommorow is Wednesday.. which means he'll like only left-handed Saxophone players


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 13, 2009)

Holsety said:


> cool story bro
> 
> Sexuality isn't so malleable that you change it over night, the only time it'll ever come close to that is if you're bisexual and decide "hey i think ill jack off to tits instead of dicks tonight," and even thats more a result of your mood than a conscious decision. Sexuality is the result of upbringing, life experiences, and personality traits along with your body's chemical reactions to such. Even that can be argued down to just personality traits and how your body (or subconscious) In the world its generally accepted that men should be the dominant one in a relationship with women and 'protect' them. However if you've been raised (or at least, turned out) into a somewhat feminine and weak (physically and/or mentally) person then theres a decent chance that idea isn't pleasing to you, so your body (and possibly subconscious, again) begins to lean towards another man, where none of that is expected of you.
> 
> that was just an example though (also I suck at writing out my thoughts)




if only that was true...sadly it isnt =3


----------



## Riptor (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm straight. Of course, I'm cool with people who aren't.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 13, 2009)

Go read up on Alfred Kinsey before you go around trying to categorize people as "straight" or "gay".


----------



## Holsety (Jan 13, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Go read up on Alfred Kinsey before you go around trying to categorize people as "straight" or "gay".



Anyone who tries to divide sexuality into numbers is better employed sucking dicks in back alleys of San Fransisco.

Straight and Gay are simply terms used to show someones *preference*, if you're going to try and argue Kinsey's theory against them then you're clearly taking Kinsey and the words far too seriously.


----------



## sikdrift (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm straight


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 13, 2009)

*checks* Yup, I'm straight.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 13, 2009)

Eli said:


> Tommorow is Wednesday.. which means he'll like only left-handed Saxophone players


 
Psh, no way.

Tomorrow I'll be attracted to women with mustaches.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 13, 2009)

i have no problem with gay and bi people but i only get crushes on guys so i think that is self expailnitory, if not i am straight.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jan 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Psh, no way.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be attracted to women with mustaches.



Did someone call my name? UHMMM?!


----------



## Uro (Jan 14, 2009)

I _thought _I was straight a year ago, but since joining the fandom I blossomed into a giant gay flower for better or for worse.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jan 14, 2009)

Straight female here, and if my boyfriend counts as he goes to cons with me and has a fursona, he's straight too.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 14, 2009)

I am straight. 

I do wonder what connection bisexuality/homosexuality has to do with the furry fandom. It is rather peculiar.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't even know anymore...
Seriously, I don't know.


----------



## Kayote (Jan 14, 2009)

Straight. :|


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 14, 2009)

I. AM STRAIGHT.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 14, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> I don't even know anymore...
> Seriously, I don't know.



I just got a bit of this. In real life,not even remotely attracted to men. At all. 
So, I'am straight.

But, go to fandom, and I find myself liking both. I think the guy part mostly stems from me wanting myself to be furry, and me imaging myself as that person/furry.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

its not about being bi/gay/les or straight.  Its about enjoying the moment with someone.  Enjoying the sex, enjoying the embrace, enjoying the touch and smell.  Its about the pleasure that life brings, wither you lift your tail for someone or not.  its about the perverbial heart.  Don't try and put a tag on it, it can't be done.  Just kick back, open your mind and enjoy the moment.  Reguardless who your tail is lifted for.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Stormslegacy said:


> Straight female here, and if my boyfriend counts as he goes to cons with me and has a fursona, he's straight too.



A furry gay guy told me one time that some gays instead of coming out of the closet, they wear furs.

Furry it's the new gay, since nobody knows about it it's easier to say that, than to say openly "I love teh cock! <3!". Also, pretending that you are a wolf fucking a (insert another anthro here) it's easier to diggest that watching yourself fucking another guy.

Just a theory.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

PixiesKitty said:


> A furry gay guy told me one time that some gays instead of coming out of the closet, they wear furs.
> 
> Furry it's the new gay, since nobody knows about it it's easier to say that, than to say openly "I love teh cock! <3!". Also, pretending that you are a wolf fucking a (insert another anthro here) it's easier to diggest that watching yourself fucking another guy.
> 
> Just a theory.


You are a bad troll


----------



## Kranksty (Jan 15, 2009)

I am straight.


----------



## haynari (Jan 15, 2009)

PixiesKitty said:


> A furry gay guy told me one time that some gays instead of coming out of the closet, they wear furs.
> 
> Furry it's the new gay, since nobody knows about it it's easier to say that, than to say openly "I love teh cock! <3!". Also, pretending that you are a wolf fucking a (insert another anthro here) it's easier to diggest that watching yourself fucking another guy.
> 
> Just a theory.


 
well that just annoys me. cause I am not gay but i am a furry! People should just come out about how they actually are. Hell I did. I cam out about being a furry as my new years resolution to tell My family and I did.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 15, 2009)

straight as an arrow, though I admit to looking to herm on girl, but the anything with two dicks but a three way turns me off.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2009)

PixiesKitty said:


> A furry gay guy told me one time that some gays instead of coming out of the closet, they wear furs.
> 
> Furry it's the new gay, since nobody knows about it it's easier to say that, than to say openly "I love teh cock! <3!". Also, pretending that you are a wolf fucking a (insert another anthro here) it's easier to diggest that watching yourself fucking another guy.
> 
> Just a *Hypothesis.*


fix'd
And FAILED,


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> fix'd
> And FAILED,



it's more of a speculation. A hypothesis has a bit of forethought on it..


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> it's more of a speculation. A hypothesis has a bit of forethought on it..


but people use Theory wrong these days


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm i'm straight too..


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

I'M STRAIGHT! no wait..


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll just state that I'm straight, but a little bi-curious.


----------



## alicewater (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm straight, but I'm not furry. Just curious as to the anthro art part of the fandom.

My boyfriend is straight, but his brother is a bi-sex furry and he invited his brother to go to a con with him way later this year.


----------



## Fenthesloth (Jan 16, 2009)

Straight here. It kinda makes the Bi/Gay guys that go to my home site that I hang around mad. Cause they see me as Bi/Gay because of the way I act. So, often there are RP's in the chat and some of them still come on to me. I think it is funny that they keep trying. 

But the bottom line is that I am straight, and don't plan on changing any time soon.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not suprise a thread like this appeared again but yeah I one of the few straight people here


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 16, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> its not about being bi/gay/les or straight.  Its about enjoying the moment with someone.  Enjoying the sex, enjoying the embrace, enjoying the touch and smell.  Its about the pleasure that life brings, wither you lift your tail for someone or not.  its about the perverbial heart.  Don't try and put a tag on it, it can't be done.  Just kick back, open your mind and enjoy the moment.  Reguardless who your tail is lifted for.


I don't mean to demean you, but that last sentence made me laugh.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 16, 2009)

Straight , and most I have seen and knwo are COMPLETELY gay. Bi , they are just easy and will take whatever they can get 1st. Thats how it goes.
   True struaight male furry is not as common as some here say they are. Maybe a different crowd goes to cons? Then most are just gay there. Been there and not into that.
   My 2 cents.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 17, 2009)

Straight. Strict vag-itarian 

---PCJ


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

RailRide said:


> Straight. Strict vag-itarian



Lol, another to the sig, I guess XD


Also, I have the usrge to strangle those who make those idiotic threads.


----------



## KatKry (Jan 17, 2009)

There are lots of straight furries out there. I'm not one of them but I know there are lots =^.^=


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 17, 2009)

Straighter than I used to be (I'm guilty of the falling in love with one's best friend in high school category)


----------



## WarTheifX (Jan 17, 2009)

Those damn fur haters have corrupted your image on us.

Btw. I am straight.


----------



## Uro (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with your search. If you do fine a "straight" person chances are they are closeted lool.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 17, 2009)

I am straight as straight can be.

BTW, here's a poll that never ends that shows the basics of the furry fandom:
http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

so what if a lot of furries are gay or bi. I'm not but why do people care so much about sexuality. I don't I have bi and gay and straight friends. And a few of my friends are furries as well. What is the point of hating somebody because they are different? I have often wondered this. I don't understand it. To paraphrase the great dr.mlk jr. " I want a world where people aren't judged by their looks but by the quality of their character". Basicly saying it is ok to be different, dont discriminate by looks ( or in the furry's point, by their sexuality ) but judge for their qualities as a person. some people would rather hang out with a straight killer than a gay peace maker. and I personally find that to be stupid.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 17, 2009)

a ton of bi furries would be straight if they weren't bi, i think that throws the numbers a good bit


----------



## Aurali (Jan 17, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> a ton of bi furries would be straight if they weren't bi, i think that throws the numbers a good bit



'a ton' isn't a measurable number in that sense FLW o.o;


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 17, 2009)

Eli said:


> 'a ton' isn't a measurable number in that sense FLW o.o;



right, it's not a measurable thing but i believe it's there so i posted about it, glad you're caught up


----------



## Defiant (Jan 17, 2009)

Furry + straight = fail.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Furry + straight = fail.



Furry+Straight+Having a job+Attending college=win in my case, but the straight part in the equation isn't really necessary. :O


----------



## Aurali (Jan 18, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> right, it's not a measurable thing but i believe it's there so i posted about it, glad you're caught up



then how are you gonna put that into ANY figure o.o;


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 18, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Furry + straight = fail.


 
Coming from the guy with a kid. 

...not that having children makes you straight or anything.

^^haha, even I can't tell if I'm being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 18, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Furry + straight = fail.


You = Fail
wait...that math doesnt work in real life but who cares
this is probably why I most likly migrate back to anime and go back to being a Kemonomimi


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2009)

SOrry about my bad math. It's just that 90% of the furs (who also happen to be gay) in my area are creepy douchebags. They don't know how to communicate with their pants on.
    The straight furs I know do not act that way. And I'm not gay bashing here. If thats what they are into , so be it. Just be it away from me please. Thats all I ask.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 18, 2009)

i used to be straight, but i now know that i'm bi ... curse my vast memory banks >.<

some Straight people are complete douchbags ... SOME

but, imo, the most interesting people are the homosexual people


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 18, 2009)

There are no straight furries.

Only furries who haven't met David M. Awesome.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 18, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> There are no straight furries.
> 
> Only furries who haven't met David M. Awesome.


Meh...hes not so awesome, I prefer Whitenoise over him
and still straight


----------



## Aurali (Jan 18, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> There are no straight furries.
> 
> Only furries who haven't met David M. Awesome.


You should come to my chat sometime.. We've proven that wrong 8 different times..



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Meh...hes not so awesome, I prefer Whitenoise over him
> and still straight



He likes Arc, he has some good qualities... And whitenoise is just a hack >..> 

ELI FOREVER!


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2009)

Eli , what have you proven wrong 8 times?


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 18, 2009)

i like the vagina


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2009)

+1 , so does BeetleJuice. And I like him for that.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 18, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Eli , what have you proven wrong 8 times?



there are 8 guys on my chat that are straight.. and David frequents there often.


----------



## embriel (Jan 18, 2009)

I rarely hear about straight females in the furry fandom, I guess thats a given since there aren't many females to begin with, and at least half of them are gay/bi. I have a fur friend, she claims to be pansexual but she's only ever liked guys and has yet to like a female [I myself have crushed on her seriously in the past]. I'd like to say I'm pansexual since I just like people, but I'm only sexually attracted to females, so it's a weird balance for me.

I don't like to identify myself with any one gender but I can't help the fact that I was born a girl.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 19, 2009)

I swear I have never heard or seen the word pansexual until I came here. Went to dictionary.com. Still not very clear...


----------



## embriel (Jan 25, 2009)

A pansexual believes there is more than 2 gender identities, and a pansexual is attracted too all of them, (pan meaning all), this is different from a bisexual who is attracted to the 2 gender identities female and male. a polysexual there is more than 2 gender identities and is attracted to many of them (poly for many)  but not all of them. Hope this clears things up alittle.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2009)

Still wonder how I have never heard of this word before. And the thought of more than 2 gender identities seems a little too far off for me.


----------



## Lynny (Jan 26, 2009)

Er... well I am female. And while I consider myself bisexual, I really prefer 
guys. I have never had a relationship with another girl, just a huge crush 
on one once. So... *shrugs*


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Jan 26, 2009)

Straight pride all the way for me!

SIEG HEIL!


----------



## Records (Jan 27, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a gay mans in a woman's body,
does that count?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 27, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I'm a gay mans in a woman's body,
> does that count?


 
lol but its pretty hard to believe there is a straight female, I don't trust none of the girls here well except for one or two but the rest is men in disguise XP


----------



## Morroke (Jan 27, 2009)

<---- Straight wimmin. Morroke is simply my male side


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmm.  I do believe straight females are rare in the fandom.  Though, I am not entirely sure.

>.-.>  Bi...


----------



## Jesie (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a straight female...


----------



## Aurali (Jan 27, 2009)

Jesie said:


> I'm a straight female...



Sure you are.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 27, 2009)

Jesie said:


> I'm a straight female...



With an adorable fursona. <3


----------



## ritsuka-kun25 (Jan 27, 2009)

im pretty much straight for the most part, though i do tend to catch myself checkin out other females from time to time >_>


----------



## Jesie (Jan 27, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> With an adorable fursona. <3



When did a angry alligator become adorable?

And: *Thwaps Eli*


----------



## Aurali (Jan 27, 2009)

raawr... like it rough huh?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2009)

I think this thread is full of traps


----------



## Lexthewolf (Jan 3, 2013)

Straight haha tho I've noticed that many could be confused for bi due to sense of humor or personality like with in the military our humor tends to lean that way and while many of us in the service act like we are into the same sex it's just the mentality so the same could be said for some in the fandom ya know?


----------



## Corto (Jan 3, 2013)

UNDEAD THREAD I BANISH THEE


----------

